
Japanese Toilet Users Vulnerable to Bluetooth Bidet Assaults - tater
http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/3/4584980/inax-satis-bluetooth-toilet-android-app-vulnerability
======
benologist
Rewording of [http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/08/it-
now...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/08/it-now-appears-
possible-to-hack-a-fancy-japanese-toilet/278322/)

